# Soldadura y quemadas en placa base de un celular



## buddhaa11 (Oct 22, 2015)

Buenas, tengo un problema. hace un tiempo mande a reparar el puerto de carga de mi teléfono, , hasta ahí todo perfecto, cargaba bien. Después de ponerle el chip de la operadora, me di cuenta que no levantaba la señal ni para llamada, pero al conectarlo con WIFI funcionaba a la perfección. Así que volví a ir al sitio y me dijeron que se había dañado una pieza y que la tenia que cambiar. como no me dio confianza fui a otra persona a ver que tenia y me mostró que muy cerca de donde cambiaron el puerto, había una parte quemada. 
mi pregunta ahora es la siguiente. Que tipo de soldador se utiliza para arreglar celulares, específicamente la placa base? en su experiencia que diferencia se puede ver entre una quemada por calor y una por un pico en la corriente?. Alguna manera de probar que fueron ellos los que dañaron la placa?.

Muchas gracias


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 22, 2015)

comparte una fotografia nitida de la pieza quemada


----------



## papirrin (Oct 23, 2015)

Normalmente se desoldan con aire caliente y yo hasta ahora no he quemado ningún componente , estaría bien que pusieras una foto de la placa, lo que suele pasar si no se tiene cuidado es que se desoldan los componentes que estén próximos, y normalmente el modulo del teléfono no esta próximo al centro de carga.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 23, 2015)

aveces con un cautin normal solo que el cautin normal puede dañar los componentes sencibles a la electricidad estatica, solo basta con soldar unos leds y veras que el cautin los llega a encender sin motivo alguno.

para usar un cautin normal debes dejar que caliente y una vez caliente debes desconectarlo y trabajar con el y usar mucho fundente o flux.

para trabajar con celulares o tablets se usa un cautin de estacion que no daña circuitos sensibles o como dicen la pistola de aire caliente.

yo he arreglado algunos celulares con un cautin de tlapaleria y no he dañado nada si tienes cuidado no dañarias ni una mosca


----------



## papirrin (Oct 24, 2015)

Se puede diferenciar si fue con cautin o pistola de aire, si esta del nabo fue con cautin y si se ve como de fabrica o muy parecido fue con pistola de calor.
 y a mi jamas se me a quemado nada por el cautin, yo creo que pasaría si el cautin estuviera dañado, los que he desarmado vienen aislados con un materia parecido a la fibra de vidrio.
También hay que considerar que no siempre es culpa del que lo repara, si se lleva a reparar algo es porque esta dañado y puede haber daños secundarios, tomando en cuenta que los usuario no llevan a reparar los equipos inmediatamente cuando ven una anomalia, sino hasta que deja de funcionar y no digo que este sea el caso.


----------

